# It's my Honor and Pleasure :)



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

To Announce the arrivel of

*Aaron Ashear Klem!!!*

Born to Momoreg and Jordon Saturday 5/4/2002 at 3:09 pm

Michelles labor lasted all of 50 MINUTES, and she pushed out the baby in less then 10 minutes  (lucky Jordon)

Aaron weight at birth was 7.4oz and 20 inches long.

Baby and Mommy are doing great !!!!!

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

congratulations to all! :smiles: :smiles: :smiles: :smiles:


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 

Let's start baking!!!!!!

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

*YAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!*

  :bounce: :bounce:   :bounce: :bounce:

Can this important event be put on the calendar??


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Congratulations Michelle and Jordan!!!!


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

CONGRATULATIONS Michelle & Jordan !!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


50 minutes? WOW!  I hope my labor goes as fast 

Jodi


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Congratulation Michelle & Jordan.


Welcome to the world Aaron!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Good Going Michelle!!! Congrats.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Congratulations Aaron!!!

You landed some pretty cool parents...!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Congratulations Momo. I'm glad everything went well!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Welcome to the planet little one!! :bounce: 

I sent Momoreg a list of things they don't tell you when you have a baby, but I don't think she needed to hear any of it! 

Congratulations on a smooth delivery and enjoy that little bundle of baby!
:roll:


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

Congratulations! And you did it in less time than it takes to bake a cake.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Congratulations Momo! :bounce:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Thanks to all of you. It brought a tear to my eye to read all of your posts. We arrived home yesterday, and we are so overwhelmed with emotion. We appreciate all the wishes.

Man, life doesn't get much better than this. 

(And Mbrown, don't worry, I'll take some of that advice!)


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Oh, BTW Michelle,

Just in time for Mothers Day!!!!!

Ok Jordan..get to work dude


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Mazel tov to two wonderful people, and welcome to your little sweetie! I wish him a life of joy and peace.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Wow, Momoreg! Congratulations! He sounds like as fine a little boy as could be imagined! I'm so happy for you!

Fifty minutes-holy molie! Still, it's the hardest 50 minutes of work ever, I'm sure. 

All the best to you and all your family. 
May the sleep fairies bless your house very soon.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Yeah!!!!    

Do we have another little chef in the making?!


----------



## pastrychef_den (Jun 30, 2001)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Congratulations..
Danielle


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Better late than never, but my best to the new family member! I could wax eloquant on babies forever (having been a midwife in one of my former lives). Babies bring us closer to angels; what's really important in life; innocence; dreams, and hopes.

There's an old Irish 'myth' about babies; you've all seen babies kind of look off into the distance, as if they're seeing something that's not really there; you've also seen babies shake their arms and hands in almost a rhytmic movement. The myth is that babies are still so close to heaven, that they can 'hear' the celestial music, and 'see' the angels who are nearby. By the time we grow into children, we become more firmly implanted in the 'earth', and lose the ability to hear the music, and see the angels. Sigh. Wish I could remember!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Marmalady,
Ever since reading that myth, I think about it all the time, as I watch the baby stare off into the distance. I think there may be some truth to it.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

as my babies would fall asleep i would ask them to talk to the angels and ask them to watch over special people like grandparents and friends. the baby would sometimes smile faintly or nod slightly.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

My children still seem to do this at time 

All babys everywhere are born with the heart of an angel


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Conratulations Michelle and Jordan.


----------

